# Age limit for starting



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey all! It’s been a long time since I’ve posted but I certainly do lurk! I like all the information that’s offered. Recently I’ve been thinking of getting a puppy but I’m convinced puppies are not for me at this moment. A friends mother thought getting another shepherd would be a good idea and can not handle 4 and my friend put her in contact with me. The dog is a 4 year old female with police K9 bloodlines, I will peek at the full paperwork tomorrow. If all goes well and our dogs get along I’ve decided I am in the right place for another adult GSD. Is there an age that is too old for IPO/Schutzhund? Looking for more information!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

4 is hitting the deadline, IMO. What previous training has the dog had? Inhibition is probably going to be a challenge if the dog has been kept to be a pet with not allowing certain behaviors(not house manners, but other behavior).
I've seen many dogs from the breeder Karlo was from, come out on the field for the first time and engage in bite-work, as it is genetically there. I've also seen others that are unsure as they don't understand they are allowed to engage in biting. Tracking may also be tricky, though if the hunt and food drive is there, should be easy to teach to an adult dog. I would look at the overall confidence and bidability before testing the dog for this sport, regardless of the age.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

there is no reason you can't learn with this dog. 

How Do I Get Involved in Schutzhund?


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

As novice as I am I have seen 1st timers show up with grown dogs and they have fun, bond, and their dogs have a blast. Go for it. The only question I'd ask when it comes to welcoming a 4 year old into your life (which sounds like bliss as I glance over at my 8 month old monster)is if she wasn't a candidate would you be disappointed?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You may have to work to bring out some of the drives if the dog has been in a pet home, but if she has what it takes, the only time line will be a shortened trialing life. Most dogs are done by 8.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I think the better question is, does the dog show any aptitude for the sport. You would need someone to test his prey drive and nerves. The other thing to think about is that good police dogs generally don't have the traits for good IGP dogs. And who said the dog comes from police k9 bloodlines? A big problem with good police dogs is that they are never bred or become part of a breeding program that develops its own bloodlines.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello everyone! Thank you guys for your answers, information and opinions! Most important statement was would I want the dog either way. Of course! This was just an idea because I’d like to get more involved with the breed as a whole. I have a visit set for today where I’ll observe her and integrate to see how we will be if I decide to “adopt”.


----------

